# hog hunt advice



## ppdaazn (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys,  I have never kill a pig before. Almost did once last summer when I was down in albany. Now im back in Lawrenceville and want to kill once with my rifle after deer season (bow if it doesnt have fur bearer season). where would be a good place to hunt them that has a decent population? prefer somewhere within 2hours driving.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 17, 2018)

I am not able to walk like I used to. But a few years back there was a good pig population at Oaky Woods WMA. They have primitive camping and It’s close enough to stay at either Warner Robbins or Perry


----------



## ppdaazn (Jan 17, 2018)

I was just reading an old article and it said swallow creek is a good place too for them, its 70miles from my house vs 139miles on oaky wood. has anyone hunted there lately for hogs?


----------



## jbogg (Jan 17, 2018)

ppdaazn said:


> I was just reading an old article and it said swallow creek is a good place too for them, its 70miles from my house vs 139miles on oaky wood. has anyone hunted there lately for hogs?



Any of the mountain WMAs will have hogs.  Swallow Creek has a good population as does Chattahoochee and Chestatee.  A tech at the DNR told me that Warwoman has more hogs than the others, but it is also some steep country so wear some comfortable boots because hog hunting anywhere in the mountains will require some walking.


----------



## ppdaazn (Jan 17, 2018)

warwoman looks good. Where would be a good starting point to hike on that wma do you know?


----------



## jbogg (Jan 17, 2018)

ppdaazn said:


> warwoman looks good. Where would be a good starting point to hike on that wma do you know?



I have never been to Warwoman, but I would print out a map and start checking out the food plots looking for fresh sign.  Not sure what condition the food plots will be in after all the snow last month, but it would be worthwhile to do some walking up there.


----------



## ppdaazn (Jan 17, 2018)

thank you. I will try to get there and do some hiking next month. hopefully ill get lucky


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 18, 2018)

ppdaazn said:


> thank you. I will try to get there and do some hiking next month. hopefully ill get lucky



X2 on the warwoman.......have not been there, but have heard great things about it!

Be sure to let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Howard Parker (Jan 18, 2018)

Sarah's Creek area


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jan 18, 2018)

You can get in at the Warwoman - Dell trailhead for the bartram. Take that in as far as you want


----------



## ppdaazn (Jan 19, 2018)

so i dont have a 4wd truck but a seden, how far in the roads do you think i can get? i can go slow through some bumpy dirt or gravel road fine. will try after january on a monday if anyone care to join?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 19, 2018)

ppdaazn said:


> so i dont have a 4wd truck but a seden, how far in the roads do you think i can get? i can go slow through some bumpy dirt or gravel road fine. will try after january on a monday if anyone care to join?



You can make it to Sarah's Creek campground, and hunt out from there. Tuckaluge Creek Road can be navigable in a sedan at times, and terrible at other times  depending on if and when it has been maintained. I've been up Finney, but not recently. Back then it the lower half was doable in a sedan, and the top would get you a busted oil pan. 

For you, your best option is Chattahoochee WMA. Has plenty of pigs just about everywhere, and it is very accessible (most of it) by passenger vehicle. Some of Chestatee is also easily accessible. Lake Russell has plenty of hogs, and the terrain is more forgiving. It offers great passenger car access as well. Warwoman offers less friendly roads than the above mentioned. If I were you, I'd be on Chattahoochee or Lake Russell. Chattahoochee is where I spend the majority of my free time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2018)

Chickasawhatchee WMA down here in Southwest Georgia is full of em.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Chickasawhatchee WMA down here in Southwest Georgia is full of em.



Agreed.  While there are certainly hogs to be found on the mountain WMA's, they pale in comparison to the huge number of hogs on the southern WMA's.   I don't think I have ever spent a day hunting down there and not been in the hogs.  Chickasawhatchee (and others) has crazy numbers of hogs.  

I do love hunting the mountain hogs too but their nomadic nature makes them much more difficult to find on a regular basis.


----------



## ppdaazn (Jan 21, 2018)

ive been to chicka when i was down in columbuswent three time and ran into a sow and some piglets 2nd trip but things didnt work out, but now it is a lot longer drive for me for a day trip. i have heard good things about chattahoochee wma and would like to try it too. but as of now im fixed on warwoman first. i was thinking of park around camp ground and hike my way in.


----------

